# 5,300 Wells Fargo employees fired over fake accounts



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

5,300 Wells Fargo employees fired after 2 million fake accounts discovered

http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/...ke-accounts-with-customer-ids-to-goose-sales/


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

It just proves that you can't trust anyone or any institution these days.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I saw that on the news last night.

I've been with the same bank since 1982, and it isn't Wells Fargo. 

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

I've been with the same bank since 1992, and it IS Wells. Yikes.


----------



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

Cookiegal said:


> It just proves that you can't trust anyone or any institution these days.


No you sure can't.


----------



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

valis said:


> I've been with the same bank since 1992, and it IS Wells. Yikes.


Lets hope you're not a victim


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

I wonder how long until the class action suit is filed.......


----------

